# Zone Diet



## Olga (Mar 14, 2007)

Great looking commercial, shows food delivered at the door.Anyone in the forum fallows the Zone , I'm curios to know what the menu is like.


----------



## Caine (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't follow the Zone Diet, or buy their food, but I do follow the principle behind it: 40% lean protein, 30% complex carbohydrates from vegetables and whole grains, and 30% fats, with no more than 10% of that saturated fats, and no transfats or high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 14, 2007)

I read his book and lost 20 pounds back in 2001.  I totally changed my eating habits and exercised alot, so it wasn't just from the diet.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 14, 2007)

don't believe everything you see in comercials


----------



## redkitty (Mar 14, 2007)

I cooked my own food though, I dont know anything about the premade food they sell now.  The best thing you can do for yourself is cook your own healthy food!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 19, 2007)

Do a little research Olga ... here is the Google results for the Zone Diet.

Of course - I have to chuckle a little ... according to the ZoneDietInfo site - they say that the Zone Diet ... "says a big no to both _*processed foods*_ and meals that contain too much salt." (emphasis on processed foods is mine) They then offer a package of "3 Delicious meals and 2 Satisfying snacks per day all for only $36.99 per day!!!" That would be, according to the Zone Diet - 3 meals not exceeding 500 calories each and 2 snacks not exceeding 100 calories each ... a not to exceed 1,700 calories per day diet! Oh - the funny part .... if they prepare it, package it, and ship it ready to heat-and-eat ... isn't that _*processed Food*_?

There are other diet plans that also offer pre-packaged _processed_ meals ... NutriSystems and Jenny Craig are the first two to sping to mind.

Of course ... if you start with raw ingredients and cook from scratch - by the time you get the meal on the table it has been "processed"! If you have a Personal Chef come in to your home and prepare your meals from all natural and organic ingredients - they are "processed".

Would you like to know how many calories I can get out of $36.99 cooking at home? If you really want to try the diet - get the book and prepare your meals yourself ..... you'll save a ton of money.

I actually had not heard of this diet until I was watching a movie - "Man of the House" with Tommy Lee Jones ... that's when I first looked it up.


----------



## Martha (Sep 19, 2007)

I looked up a bunch of the Zone Diet receipes. UGGGGGHHHH! Disgusting. Too much tofu. Mixing up tuna AND cottage cheese for a tuna plate. Icky! I don't know if there is a better cookbook using these principals but their online things are definely not appealing.

I am currently using the Glycemic Index diet which is a bit more forgiving and doing really well. For someone who likes cooking with fois gras, making her own duck confit and demiglace, it's really difficult. Although I did discover that duck fat is not saturated. So maybe a little bit now and then. However, I do have to say, giving up booze for awhile and eating more lowfat and minimally treated food has made me feel a lot better.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 19, 2007)

Martha said:


> Although I did discover that duck fat is not saturated.



Hi, Martha. I'm curious, do you have a source for this? The USDA says duck fat is saturated fat: MyPyramid.gov - Inside The Pyramid - Why is it important to make lean or low-fat choices from the Meat and Beans group?


----------



## Martha (Sep 19, 2007)

*Source for no saturated fat*

I was watching "Take Home Chef" and he was preparing duck. He said that duck had no saturated fat.

But after your message I checked my Protein Power Gram Counter and it said totally the opposite. 

But based on how wonderful duck skin tastes, I bet the Take Home Chef is WRONG.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 19, 2007)

Martha said:


> I looked up a bunch of the Zone Diet receipes. UGGGGGHHHH! Disgusting. Too much tofu. Mixing up tuna AND cottage cheese for a tuna plate. Icky! I don't know if there is a better cookbook using these principals but their online things are definitely not appealing.



Hi, Martha.  I'm very surprised at the Zone online recipes.  I've never gone to their Internet site to find recipes.  I have one of their cookbooks, which is wonderful.  Almost gourmet quality.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2007)

Martha said:


> I was watching "Take Home Chef" and he was preparing duck. He said that duck had no saturated fat.
> 
> But after your message I checked my Protein Power Gram Counter and it said totally the opposite.
> 
> But based on how wonderful duck skin tastes, I bet the Take Home Chef is WRONG.


 

According to the USDA, saturated fat makes up a third of the fat in duck fat.  The rest is made up of poly- and mono-unsaturated fats.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't know about the Zone Diet, but in the Jenny Craig commercials, the small print tells you that you have to supply most of the meal. They send you the entree, and dessert ( I think) but all of the fresh stuff you see comes from your supermarket.


----------



## Caine (Sep 20, 2007)

Martha said:


> I looked up a bunch of the Zone Diet receipes. UGGGGGHHHH! Disgusting. Too much tofu. Mixing up tuna AND cottage cheese for a tuna plate. Icky! I don't know if there is a better cookbook using these principals but their online things are definely not appealing.


 
I think I would catagorize this as personal preference. there are surely people out there that do not think tofu, in any quantity, is disgusting, and I am sure that a vast majority of people would find a mixture of tuna and cottage cheese quite appealing.

Just out of curiousity, what would you suggest for a meal that provides the proper amounts of complex carbohydrates (40%), lean protein (30%), and fats (30%, with less than 10% saturated fat, and no transfats)?

For reference, here's a site with over *300 Zone Diet recipes.* I only see 3 each containing tofu, cottage cheese, and tuna.


----------

